# Your 2011 / 2012 Season Gear Haul



## Nick (Dec 15, 2011)

What did you get / upgrade / add for this season? 

Lots of replacement gear this year... now we just need some  

So far: 


Boots (Dalbello Krypton Cross ID), upgrading from Nordica T51's
Poles (.... unsure of brand, but replacing my Atomic red poles I bent to @(*# last season)
Pants (North Face Enzo, replacing some ripped ones from last season)
Skis (tbd)
Ski bag (Transpack XT1, replacing circa 1990 neon green boot bag)
Dakine cable lock (for fear of new equipment being hoisted)
Undergarments - new thermals & socks
Gloves - (Marmot) - replaced ripped Dakines


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 15, 2011)

I buy a fresh case of beer every weekend. Occasionally pick up a lighter.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 15, 2011)

Hmmm, more than I thought when I think about it.

Gloves: Stoic trigger mitts off of SAC, Hestra Race gloves.
Poles: Leki Trigger GS poles.
Skis: Salomon Enduro 84's
Jacket: New RPK Jacket. Picked up a Large at TJX. I have a medium that feels kinda tight. So now I have one for when I feel fat.
Pants: Got some Spider ski pants last year, but never wore them till this year, so they count as new.
Goggles: Grabbed some Smith I/O goggles off of SAC recently. Really nice btw!
Helmet: Just got a Briko race helmet off of eBay.

I have a problem and need to burn my credit card.


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 15, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> I buy a fresh case of beer every weekend. Occasionally pick up a lighter.



A case isn't enough and what about buying the stuff you need your lighter for??:flame::razz:


I haven't bought much for me yet. So far I picked up S7 Jr pro skis and Head Mojo bindings for my older son. I sitll need to get him poles and rent boots for the year. He will also need socks, thermals etc and possibly a new shell as well snice he grew 5 inches this year. 

Above all else I need new boots so I will be headnig to Green Mountain Ortho on the 26th. I'm hoping they carry lange as I'm really intersted in the RX130. If I make it past that sticker shock I would really liek to pick up a powder/soft snow ski. Wodl really love the pure RP112 Wailers but snice I can't justify roughly 1,500 including the binding its more likely I will look at the Line SFB and Opus or the Moment Bibbys.


----------



## Philpug (Dec 15, 2011)

Where to start....

Boots: Tecnica Cochise
Skis: Rossignol Experience 88 w/ Rossignol FKS155
DPS Wailer 112 Pure SE, Griffons
Helmet: Smith Variant
Jacket: DNA Giga Blacknoise, DNA Giga Rednoise, 
Pants: DNA Macro Pants. 

Incoming: New some new '13 Blizzards.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 15, 2011)

*Skis-*    Blizzard Bushwackers with Marker Griffon Bindings
            Atomic GS race stock
*Boots-*   Dalbello Boss ID
            Dalbello Virus
*Gloves-* Hestra Freeski (I think)
            Some Scott Gore-tex spring glove
*Helmet-* Smith Varient Brim
            Giro Surface
*Goggles-* 2 pairs of Oakley Crowbars(1 High intensity yellow, 1 mirrored)
*Jacket- *  North Face Reardon 
*Pants-*    North Face Slasher Cargo
*Socks-*   Some Euro Sock silvers
*Race Suit-* Spyder GS Suit
*Race Pants-* Spyder coaches pants with full zips

I think thats all I have gotten so far


----------



## drjeff (Dec 15, 2011)

New Phenix coat and pants

And my hunch is that after demo day on Saturday at Mount Snow i'll be adding a new pair of skis to my list!


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 16, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> A case isn't enough and what about buying the stuff you need your lighter for??:flame::razz:



I never finish all the beer from the previous week. It's a good way to accumulate a nice selection.  In a few weeks we'll be set for the season. I have been up for 5 trips and it adds up. The other stuff is procured in bulk.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 16, 2011)

I didn't buy a lot so far

Jacket: Marker Helios
Poles: Some K2 poles out of the Evo outlet
Narrower binding ski brakes

I did get a new pair of skis back in March, but that I think that is considered a last seasons purchase!


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 16, 2011)

I made a pledge to save my money and not to get ANY new gear for this season.  So far I've picked up:

- Skis: Dynastar Huge Troubles
- Board: Arbor Element.

In my defense the skis are used and the board was sort of a present.

PS: I am baffled by the concept of a case of beer lasting a week...with leftovers.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 16, 2011)

Skis:  Fischer Motive 84
Gloves: Kinco
Ski rack: thule

That is all for me-- spent all the $$$ re- outfitting two kids: 2 sets of skis,  2 pairs boots, 1 jacket, 2 ski pants, 2 goggles, 1 helmet-- blah they grow so damn fast.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 16, 2011)

Fischer Motive 84

was considering a new jacket, but don't really 'need' one.  

all set with the rest of my gear


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 16, 2011)

Skis: Rossignol RC112
Binding: Marker Baron
Pants: LL Bean Ascent GoreTex Pro
Tuning equipment: BEAST base file guide and Swix base prep wax

Also repaired a bent/shattered Black Diamond Expedition pole by buying spare parts -- middle shaft and freeride pole baskets. So now I have two pairs of Expedition poles.


----------



## hammer (Dec 16, 2011)

Skis: Used Fischer Progressor 9+
Boots: Nordica Speedmachine 110
Pants: TNF Freedom Pant

Also purchased a new pair of boots for the DW...REI had some good sales last spring.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah, too much.



New fatter skis for Utah and out west (two pair).  Both on super clearance.  One is the 2009 Head Monster 102 and the other is the 2010 Head Joe 105 Twin Tip Powder Ski.  Put Tyrolia/Elan 14 Bindings on both pairs;
I scored some great deals on Patagonia jackets/layers from last season that they were dumping before they changed to their new (ugly) color scheme including a Nano Puff Hoody from Campmor (60% off), a summer weight soft shell (60% off); a new soft shell hoody for 70% off :blink: and a nice fleece for around town at 75% off (again, :blink: )
A new LL Bean Gore Tex Guide Jacket that is coincidentally the same as my ski brother snowmonster's jacket;
New bib ski pants from Cabela's...AWESOME.
Some new beanie hats from Patagonia for Apres ski;
A new daughter;
Oh yeah, and a Snowbird pass!  
We need to get my wife new fatter skis.  Looking at the S7 or some Atomic/Volkl models.  Waiting for prices to drop.  There are some really good deals out there with this economy.  Too many good deals.  And it is sick that we have Black Diamond, Level Nine, and Backcountry.com right here in town (BC has an actual store/warehouse where you can get goods...yikes!)


----------



## ski stef (Dec 16, 2011)

hmmm..

New hat - Dakine Mia Beanie
Goggles - VZ Chakra
Skis - Atomic Elysians (lovin' them)
Poles - Scott
Boots - Lange RX90 .... my right foot was giving me a huge issue the first couple days but much better now and I love them too.
oh and like TB said - My Epic Pass! But just got a job at Keystone so I'll be getting reimbursed.

That's it....my ski pants I bought last year and the jacket I've been wearing was a pick up at an IBEX sample sale.  Never thought I'd be wearing it for skiing so I'm not sure if that counts.

My Burton mittens are about 3 years old and have rips and tears and are not even warm anymore... in the market for a new pair of mitts any day I hope.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 16, 2011)

New Kinco ski gloves to replace the one that I lost last season.

That's it for me, but we got a bunch of stuff for the kids..


----------



## Glenn (Dec 16, 2011)

Boots. 
Under Armor stuff. 
A big order of handwarmers


----------



## Nick (Dec 16, 2011)

Ski Stef said:


> hmmm..
> 
> oh and like TB said - My Epic Pass! But just got a job at Keystone so I'll be getting reimbursed..



You just got a job at Keystone? I'm hearing about it here for the first time? 

What are you doing there?


----------



## vdk03 (Dec 17, 2011)

New board, Endeavor Next Series 162

Burton Imperial Boots

Burton Shell


----------



## madriverjack (Dec 17, 2011)

I picked up some gotamas from 03jeff for the big snow storms that are coming Jan. Feb. and March.


----------



## ski stef (Dec 17, 2011)

Nick said:


> You just got a job at Keystone? I'm hearing about it here for the first time?



yeah, i'm pumped.  I'm sure I messaged you....tough guy to get ahold of


----------



## KD7000 (Dec 17, 2011)

- new Level gloves
- new Giro G10 helmet
- new (used) Rossi BC 70 xc skis
- new Alpina BC boots
- new (used) dh boots for the older kid
- new (used) dh boots for the younger kid
- new (used) xc boots for the older kid

Still on the shopping list: 
- new snowboard bindings.

Last season was a bigger gear haul, with a new Lib Tech board & new dh boots for me and new (used) skis, boots, poles for both kids, xc skis for the older kid.  Luckily they're still on both those sets of skis this season.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 17, 2011)

Ski Stef said:


> yeah, i'm pumped.  I'm sure I messaged you....tough guy to get ahold of



We're all leaving Nick......


----------



## jaja111 (Dec 17, 2011)

-Another tub of sno-seal for Kinko's
-4 sticks of USA Gold cheapo wax
-A twelve pack of Genny Light (Spring Bock hasn't arrived yet.)
-super glue for goggles
-stickers to cover scratches in 6 year old helmet
-needle and thread for pant cuff ripped on raspberry bushes
-electrical tape for 75 year old waxing iron
-screens
-camelback bite valve
-coozies
-replacement leash


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 19, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> And it is sick that we have Black Diamond, Level Nine, and Backcountry.com right here in town (BC has an actual store/warehouse where you can get goods...yikes!)



Yeah if I could actually got to Backcountry.com's store, I'd be broke...

So far I have bought  

*Watea 114's*:  Got the skis and Fischer X13 binding for $379 sold the binding for $125
*Marker Barons: * I bought hte 2012 model, because the toe piece is adjustable for alpine and touring boots and I waited to long to get the cheaper last years model at untracked.com

I will be likely buying skins at sometime in the future,  I don't see too much BC or sidecountry in my future this year, so i may wait until the end of the season.


----------



## billski (Dec 19, 2011)

Hawkshot99 said:


> *Skis-*    Blizzard Bushwackers with Marker Griffon Bindings
> Atomic GS race stock
> *Boots-*   Dalbello Boss ID
> Dalbello Virus
> ...




Boy this is tough between you and Trailbo.  Could you PM me your street address and leave the dog in back and a key under the front door mat?  Thanks!  :wink:


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 19, 2011)

My  '08 Scott Missions are in pretty rough shape...core shot down to the metal on one of the skis, de-laminated top sheet down to the front binding I feel is compromising the strength and stability of the ski. Edges are virtually non existant tho I know thats just a tune job.

Looking at one of these three skis: Liberty Morphic, Surface Green Life, Scott Venture.

The Missions are a nice 89 underfoot with a 128/115 tip tail and I love the sidecut 16 which has these doing well on the hard pack/groomers. Like to get something similar but a touch wider and maybe a tad longer (I'm 6' 1" 2 bills riding on 178s right now)

anyone have any thoughts on any of these?


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 19, 2011)

jaja111 said:


> -A twelve pack of Genny Light (Spring Bock hasn't arrived yet.)



We had Spring Bock cans on the Mountain one weekend last year. I was surprised by how good it was.


----------



## jaja111 (Dec 19, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> We had Spring Bock cans on the Mountain one weekend last year. I was surprised by how good it was.



The slightly metallic / sugary goodness is made even better by adding a hop flower or two into the can. However, you will gain 15 lbs by the time the stores have run out (14 twelve packs consumed yields a billion and a half calories). In the words of Will Ferrell "Do it up again.....its so good......once it hits your lips.... its so good...."


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 20, 2011)

*Skis*:  Used Line Prophet 90s w/Rossi Scratch bindings (a good deal I think at $207)

*Goggles:* Bolle ($25 at TJ Maxx)

*Helmet:*  Bern Baker ($42 on Clearance at Sierra Trading)

*Pants: * 1 Black Columbia ($50 at Marshalls), 1 Faux Jeans (cheesy but fun) Columbia ($40 at TJ Maxx)


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 21, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Yeah, too much.
> 
> 
> 
> A new LL Bean Gore Tex Guide Jacket that is coincidentally the same as my ski brother snowmonster's jacket;




Ye gads, man! Don't wear that jacket when I'm on the mountain. People might think we sing in a choir or something like that.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 21, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Ye gads, man! Don't wear that jacket when I'm on the mountain. People might think we sing in a choir or something like that.



Yeah, or that I ski as good as you do!  

And one last item...my wife will kill me, but got it on super clearance and for literally 70% off the price.  


http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/70583?feat=6723-GN2






LL Bean's top of the line softshell.  Gets great reviews.  I saw it in person and was like, "man, that is a nice jacket."  And yet, again, for some reason I don't see that they are making this for 2012....at least not yet.


----------

